# Ota question



## Fate0n3 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am selling my Droid x and was wondering I have always run roms on the phone I put it back to stock .340 so that the buyer could upgrade with the ota my question is the phone still has the .13p baseband will that cause him any trouble in upgrading with ota? Thanks a head of time

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Fate0n3 said:


> I am selling my Droid x and was wondering I have always run roms on the phone I put it back to stock .340 so that the buyer could upgrade with the ota my question is the phone still has the .13p baseband will that cause him any trouble in upgrading with ota? Thanks a head of time


probably not, but i would do a proper sbf flash with rsd lite so that it's 100% stock.
or you can just sbf it to 595 or 602


----------



## Fate0n3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yea I used the .340 sbf flash zip TBH released before the AIO zip. I am not sure if I still need to do the SBF on a PC or if it is fine. It restores. 340 just left that baseband

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

if you used the tbh zip, then definitely do an sbf flash with rsd lite. here's a good guide http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399


----------



## pinkbull (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes..it's still 13p, if u want baseband downgrade google it u can find it in other forum

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

pinkbull said:


> Yes..it's still 13p, if u want baseband downgrade google it u can find it in other forum
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


SBFing is the best option for selling the device. Just SBF to .602 and then the person is good to go with the latest Gingerbread minus the keyboard fix.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"pinkbull said:


> Yes..it's still 13p, if u want baseband downgrade google it u can find it in other forum


then he would have to root and install bootstrapp again. much easier to just sbf


----------

